# FinePix S602 Zoom



## Jan Seifert (11. August 2003)

Hat jemand schon mal die FinePix S602 Zoom in der Hand gehalten, und kann mir sagen, wie sie ist?
Da ich meine Bilder hauptsächlich Digital brauche, würde mir erstmal eine "ordentliche" Digitalkamera reichen. Und da die FinePix S602 momentan um die 500-550€ kostet, wollte ich hier mal anfragen.

MfG


----------



## Vitalis (11. August 2003)

Hi Du,
ich hab schon einiges über diese Kamera geschrieben (weil ich sie ja hab), vor allem im fungo-Thread hier.

Kurz nochmal.. die Kamera hat ausstattungsmäßig wirklich verdammt viel zu bieten, teilweise mehr als manch SLR, was zum Beispiel kürzeste Belichtugnszeit angeht. Sie ist auch sehr schnell usw...

Ich persönlich bin aber mit der Bildqualität nicht mehr zufrieden, seit ich auch analog fotografiere und die Fotos vergleichen kann.. Aber das mußt Du selber entscheiden, am besten irgendwo ein paar Testschüsse machen.

Lies Dir ansonsten noch die vielen Tests durch, wie diesen: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/14/37.htm


----------



## Jan Seifert (11. August 2003)

Das mit der Qualität weiss ich. Da ich aber meine Bilder, wie gesagt,
eigentlich nur Digital brauch, wäre das wohl eine gute Kamera.

Analoge kann ich mir immer mal ausleihen, dazu brauch ich kein Geld
ausgeben.

Das gute bei der S602 ist wohl auch das:


> Ansonsten wie gesagt, sie liegt wie eine Spiegelreflex in der Hand und läßt sich auch so bedienen.


Und genau sowas suche ich im Endeffekt. Eine Kamera, bei der man das
richtige feeling hat  Und da ich ziemlich große Hände habe, sind
"kleine" Digicams nichts für mich.


ps: *argh* Suche vergessen, danke für den Link zum Test.


----------



## Vitalis (11. August 2003)

Okay.. schau Dir trotzdem Testbilder an usw..


----------



## Jan Seifert (11. August 2003)

Ja klar, schon geschehen


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. August 2003)

Oder soll ich auf die Finepix S7000 warten?


----------



## Vitalis (18. August 2003)

Die 7000 ist halt teurer.. wofür hast Dich nun eigentlich entschieden?


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. August 2003)

Noch für gar nichts, kein Geld vorhanden.
Wenn Geld vorhanden ist, werde ich es mir noch mal durch den
Kopf gehen lassen, ich denke aber, dass es die S602Z wird.

Bei der S602Z ist das Preis/Leistungs- Verhältnis einfach zu gut.


----------

